# Perdido Key or Fort Morgan



## rlclod (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi there, got a 7 day trip to Gulf Shores coming up end of July. Pulling the 23' Carolina Skiff down for fishing. Torn between storing boat at Romar or Gulf Shores Yacht Club and Marina...hear the fishing is pretty good in the bay down near Fort Morgan but was curious how the fishing was around Perdido Key area? Looking for inshore and off shore to a few miles...any advice or recommendation would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## rlclod (Jul 10, 2015)

*Wolf Bay?*

Also, any input on Wolf Bay is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

If you are looking to catch trout and reds, your better fishing is in the Fort Morgan area.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Ft Morgan area. You have the entire bay, or just offshore to the public reefs or the closer platforms. Having lived here for a couple of years, I have done both and Ft Morgan area wins due to the better inshore fishing. Tight lines..:thumbup:


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Fort Morgan hands down


----------



## rlclod (Jul 10, 2015)

*Thanks so much!*

Fort Morgan it is!! I'll hopefully post some pics in a couple weeks!


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

I've had great luck with fishing the rigs in Mobile Bay. Can usually hook into trout with no problem. Catch the bull reds off the dixie bar headed out the pass.

I'll be down next week as well, but i'll be docked around perdido bay fishing all week. Plan on hitting the lights on Ono Island while gigging and bowfishing at night and fishing the inshore reefs during the day. 

look for a seafoam 19' Carolina Skiff if you're around.


----------



## rlclod (Jul 10, 2015)

Rivetseam said:


> I've had great luck with fishing the rigs in Mobile Bay. Can usually hook into trout with no problem. Catch the bull reds off the dixie bar headed out the pass.
> 
> I'll be down next week as well, but i'll be docked around perdido bay fishing all week. Plan on hitting the lights on Ono Island while gigging and bowfishing at night and fishing the inshore reefs during the day.
> 
> look for a seafoam 19' Carolina Skiff if you're around.


Thanks Rivetseam! I think im going to dock in fort morgan, but I'll keep an eye out for you!!


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hit the dock lights at night live shrimp is key also the pass on the rocks with live shrimp can yield a number of species redfish, black snapper among the most common


----------



## rlclod (Jul 10, 2015)

FlatsAssassin5 said:


> Hit the dock lights at night live shrimp is key also the pass on the rocks with live shrimp can yield a number of species redfish, black snapper among the most common


Thanks much! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## KevinFish (Jul 21, 2015)

I am not familiar with the area? Where in fort Morgan do you fish? Is that little lagoon, Shelby lake or oyster bay? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Take AL Hwy 59 South into Gulf Shores to the Hwy 180 intersection. Turn rt onto Hwy 180 and go West for approx 22 miles (end of road) until you reach Ft Morgan Historic site. The public launch will be on your right on the grounds. The launch is at the mouth of Mobile Bay. Tight lines..


----------



## KevinFish (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank You LadyJ!! Do you fish the backside of this area? I will be wading and noticed that it gets deep off of the front and sides. Also what kind of baits work well in this area? Thanks Again!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

KevinFish said:


> Thank You LadyJ!! Do you fish the backside of this area? I will be wading and noticed that it gets deep off of the front and sides. Also what kind of baits work well in this area? Thanks Again!


Hey Kevin, if you can park near the old main gate of the fort, there is a concrete wall heading to the bay... and a beach and oyster bar just to the west that used to be a great spot for speckle trout on a good suspending bait (like MirroLure Catch 2000). Live shrimp would do well also, and you could catch a redfish or flounder along the beach. 
On the opposite side, along the Gulf, you might find some pompano, trout, kingfish, etc...
I used to like going early AM-


----------



## KevinFish (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## rlclod (Jul 10, 2015)

*It's been a GREAT trip...Thanks for the advice!*

















34" and 39" Reds...


----------

